# Aufbau 27.5“ Mädchen MTB



## Wiesbaden_Er (17. August 2018)

In einem anderen Thema war ich auf der Suche nach einem MTB für meine Tochter

12 Jahre
165cm
Innenbeinlänge 80
35kg

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/was-kommt-nach-dem-26er-27-5-oder-28er-damenfahrrad.875094/

Das Thema gestaltete sich wie erwartet schwierig .. jetzt hat sich das Thema geändert.. der Rahmen ist bestellt 

Es wird ein Selbstaufbau (mein erster Selbstaufbau) basierend auf einem Poison Zyankali.

Der Nutzer KC85 hat den entscheidenen Hinweis gegeben .. einen Rahmen 27,5“ in 43cm inkl Gabel für schlanke 179€ (Allerdings in schwarz )... Die Gespräche mit Poison waren gut .. es wird der Rahmen .. aber in blau, Aufpreis absolut akzeptabel.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/was...-oder-28er-damenfahrrad.875094/#post-15424754

Ich werde Euch mit Fragen und Nachfragen löchern, dafür mit Bildern verwöhnen...

Ich werde hier zusätzlich die bestellten Komponenten und das gewogene (!) Gewicht posten, Herstellerangaben eher zwischendurch. Die hier zusammengestellten Komponenten stellen die finale Variante dar ...

Rahmen Poison Zyankali 27,5“ (Lady, 2050g) mit Starrgabel (897g) in RAL 5015 Himmelblau (+20g Schrauben und Kleinteile)
Steuersatz Ritchey Comp Press-Fit ZS44/28.6-ZS44/30 (137g)
Laufradsatz Pyro mit Nabendynamo SON DELUX (vorne 1057g, hinten 448g)
Reifen Schwalbe Racing Ralph 27,5*2,1 (491g, 472g, 508g)
Felgenband 27g und 28g
Schläuche Schwalbe SV21A Extralight (146g, 137g, 145g)
Deore Schaltung & Hebel (475g)
Deore Kassette 10-Fach (430g)
Kurbel 170mm mit Kettenblatt 32 Zähne und Kettenschutz von Pyro / Kania (609g)
Bremse Shimano BR M315 (hinten 326g, vorne 322g)
Scheiben Schimano SM-RT26 ;160mm vorne und hinten (je 160g inkl Schrauben und Feder)
Vorbau Pyro/Kania (89g)
Lenker Pyro/Kania (188g)
Griffe Paar inkl Endkappen (25g)


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (17. August 2018)

Steuersatz .... benötigt wird ein  IS42/28,6 IS52/40 

Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für leicht und günstig? Poison bietet: Acros AiX-322 IS Tapered (IS42/28,6 IS52/40) zu der Rahmen / Gabelkombi an..

Gleiches gilt für das Innenlager, gem Poison wird ein BSA68 benötigt. 

Derzeit ist geplant das Rad mit einer Shimano SLX 1*11 auszustatten
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-M7000-Gruppe-1x11-32-p65605/

Bremsen sind Shimano Deore geplant..

Gewichts und Preisalternativen simd willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (17. August 2018)

Als Steuersatz kann ich den KCNC KHS PT 1860 empfehlen, der läuft bei uns an 2 Rädern. Und den gibt auch in bunt. Falls etwas Farbe am Rad gewünscht ist.

Beim Innenlager habe ich bei meinem Rad das BB-MT800 verbaut. Bezahlbar und funktioniert. Am besten gleich das passende Werkzeug TL-FC37 mitbestellen.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (19. August 2018)

Laufradsatz ist ebenfalls bestellt ... 27,5“ Pyro / Kania inkl. SON DELUX
Vorderrad 1050g (inkl Nabendynamo)
Hinterrad 850g

Preis - Gewicht top )


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (19. August 2018)

Frage: Kettenblattschutz für vorne einfach 32 Zähne, gut ..leicht und günstig ;-)

Und ja .. wird benötigt


----------



## kc85 (19. August 2018)

Mag ja sein, aber an der geplanten SLX-Kurbel ist da schlicht kein Platz für.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (19. August 2018)

Dann muss der Plan überarbeitet werden Und eine andere Kurbel in Erwägung gezogen werden ...

Vorne Einfach .... hinten 10 oder 11


----------



## kc85 (19. August 2018)

Dann kauf keine Komplettgruppe sondern nur ein SLX-Uprade-Kit: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p65572/

Dazu dann einfach eine gute gebrauchte Dreifachkurbel, egal ob SLX oder XT, vorzugsweise in 165mm Länge. Mit etwas Glück für unter 30 Euro zu finden. Da packst Du dann ein nettes Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt (z.B. https://www.ebay.de/itm/Chainring-N...red-black-silver-104-BCD-9-10-11/121809426133) auf die mittlere Position und auf die des äußeren Blattes kann der Schutzring. Sollte bei Kauf der Kurbel ein Satz alte Kettenblätter drauf sein, kann man mit der Flex und etwas Geschick aus dem äußeren Kettenblatt den Ring selber basteln. Billiger gehs kaum. Ansonsten geht auch sowas: https://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-RING-c...Max-104mm-BCD-47g-Black-aluminum/111982533156

kc85


----------



## wintermute (20. August 2018)

Hallo,

schöne (ok, liegt wie immer im auge des betrachters) bashguards in vielen Abmessungen gibt es unter https://bbgbashguard.com/
Dort habe ich den für das Bike (Kona Stinky 24") meines(jetzt) Mittleren her. 
Er ist an einer Sugino 3fach (155 mm, 110mm 5er Lochkreis) aussen montiert.
Wichtig wäre vtl. noch der Hinweis, dass, wenn der Umwerfer für evtl. 2fach noch dran bleiben soll es unter Umständen passieren kann, dass der bashguard der Umwerfer durch den bashguard bei der bewegung nach Aussen blockiert wird, wenn er zu gross ist. Ist mir beim Bike meiner frau passiert.
Hier soll ja 1fach gebaut werden, aber Pläne ändern sich ja, und besser, es wurde mal darauf hingewiesen.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (23. August 2018)

Der Rahmen ist in der Bearbeitung ... ich brauche Teile ... (und habe dabei klare Budgetgrenzen)

Die Bremsen .. geplant waren Deore... im Kania X.13 Thema
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-budgetfreundliches-pyrobikes-x-13-26-zoll.851181/
Wurden die Shimano BR-M315 verwendet.. nach kurzer Rücksprache mit ilfer über die Erfahrungen wurden die Deore gestrichen und die BR-M315 bestellt bei 39€ für den Satz ... lohnt sich gebraucht Kauf nicht, als Scheiben SM-RT26.

Beim Steuersatz wurde auf die Empfehlung von kc85 gehört und KCNC KHS PT 1860 auf die Einkaufsliste gesetzt

Reifen werden gewichtsoptimale Schwalbe Rocket Ron ADDIX Performance mit Schlauch Schwalbe SV21A Extralight .

Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe werden vermutlich Pyro/Kania, der Antrieb ist noch offen da Kettenschutz wichtig ist. Lösungen zeichnen sich aber ab. Vorne einfach ist nach wie vor gesetzt. Allerdings vorne ne 3fach Kurbel zu nehmen nur um Kettenschutz zu verbauen erscheint mir noch hicht gewichtsoptimal.... Ich bleibe dran


----------



## kc85 (23. August 2018)

Hier stand Mist.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (23. August 2018)

Sattelstütze .. und Klemme und vor allem Pedale sind noch offen


----------



## kc85 (23. August 2018)

Bestelle ich immer in China, leicht und billig.

kc85


----------



## Ahija (23. August 2018)

Jup - würde ich auch immer wieder machen. Fuhr ich am Hardtail, Rahmen auch von dort, und werde es wieder im Gravelbike fahren.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (23. August 2018)

Empfehlungen ?


----------



## kc85 (24. August 2018)

Einfach mal auf Aliexpress gucken.

Am 26er fährt meine große Tochter Lenker und Stütze in Carbon von FCFB. Am 24er tut eine ganz billige ungebrandete Carbonstütze Dienst. Meine Frau und ich fahren Lenker und Stützen in Carbon matt von Toseek. Sattelklemmen gibts in 1000 Varianten. Bei den Pedalen siehts ähnlich aus (wir fahren an allen Rädern AEST mit Titanachse).

Die Lenkerlängen sind meist frei wählbar. Und auch beim Finish kann man oft wählen, ob man matt oder glossy möchte. Hat bei mir immer 1a funktioniert.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. August 2018)

Antrieb ist auch geklärt

Kurbel mit Kettenblatt und Kettenschutz in 170mm kommt von Pyro/Kania .. ebenso Deore Schaltgruppe, Schalter und Kassette. Ggf muss der Rahmenseitige Kettenschutz bearbeitet werden .. schaun wir mal.

Die ersten Beiden Pakete sind da, jetzt fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten (Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Pedale) Sattel wird vom jetzigen Rad mitgenommen.  ... sobald Rahmen und Laufradsatz eingetroffen sind ... kann es losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. August 2018)

Teilelieferung ... das läuft noch nicht wie gewünscht..

Insbesondere die Reifen .. der Rocket Ron Performance TL-Ready (57-584) ist mit mit 760g .. doch deutlich zu schwer :-(

Habt Ihr Alternativen ?





Beim Steuersatz fehlt die Kralle ... und beim Gepäckträger die Streben ...


----------



## Ahija (25. August 2018)

Werde jetzt EC90 an Stütze und Lenker im Gravelbike fahren. Die Teile im Hardtail sind ungebrandet.

Maxxis Aspen (https://maxxistires.de/produkt/aspen/)
Speci Renegade (https://www.specialized.com/at/de/renegade-2bliss-ready/p/131132?color=228110-131132)
Speci Fast Trak (https://www.specialized.com/at/de/fast-trak-sport/p/132206?color=228563-132206)
Conti Race King (https://www.continental-reifen.de/fahrrad/reifen/mountainbike/race-king-performance)


----------



## kc85 (25. August 2018)

Wieso fehlt beim Steuersatz die Kralle? War bisher beim KCNC 1860 bei mir immer mit dabei.

Wir fahren an zwei 27,5ern die (alten) Rocket Ron Evo Lite Skin (kann man noch kaufen). In 2.25 mit SV21A-Schläuchen passt da auch das Gewicht und das ganze ist bezahlbar.

kc85


----------



## tarkc3 (28. August 2018)

Vielen Dank für die netten Beispiele. Ich kaufe ein Fahrrad für ein Kind.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. August 2018)

Mach das .... 
...aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Mach doch bitte deinen eigenen Faden auf ;-)


----------



## Kwietsch (29. August 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Beim Steuersatz fehlt die Kralle ... ...



Einschlagkralle? Wieviele brauchst Du denn? Die liegen mindestens zu zehnt bei mir blöd im Regal...


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. August 2018)

Rahmen (2050g) und Gabel (897g) sind da ...Farbe perfekt!


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. August 2018)

Steuersatz ... die Gabel scheint fertig bearbeitet zu sein ..

Jemand aus dem Raum Wiesbaden /Frankfurt da ..der ein Einpresswerkzeug hat und unterstützen mag?

Da man Werkzeug nicht verleiht .. komm ich gern vorbei...


----------



## kreisbremser (29. August 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Steuersatz ... die Gabel scheint fertig bearbeitet zu sein ..
> 
> Jemand aus dem Raum Wiesbaden /Frankfurt da ..der ein Einpresswerkzeug hat und unterstützen mag?
> 
> Da man Werkzeug nicht verleiht .. komm ich gern vorbei...


ich könnte mit einem gewindstab, zwei großen scheiben und muttern dienen . das dürfte fast billiger im baumarkt um die ecke zu haben sein, als eine fahrt . falls du noch planfräsen willst, würde ich dir den örtlichen empfehlen.

hier auch ne idee...



 
und den konus dann mit ht-rohr..  www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfu9pzS_iiM


----------



## kc85 (29. August 2018)

Einpressen musst Du da (eigentlich) nix. Ist ja laut Poison für IS-Steuersätze. Und der Konus am KCNC-Steuersatz ist geschlitzt, den kann man einfach draufschieben.

Allerdings ist der KCNC für tapered-Gabeln. Genau wie der von Poison angebotene Acros AiX-322 IS Tapered. Angeblich hat der Rahmen ja auch ein tapered Steuerrohr. Blos sieht die Gabel nach durchgehend 1 1/8 Zoll aus. Bin gerade etwas verwirrt.

Passt so alles nicht zusammen.

Mess mal den Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr unten und den Durchmesser der Gabel am gefrästen Konussitz.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. August 2018)

Gabel am gefrästen Sitz 30,0mm
Ca 50mm oberhalb des Sitzes 28,6mm 

Steuerrohr 43,6mm ggf 43.8mm oben (oben u. unten)


----------



## kc85 (30. August 2018)

Dann ist das weder eine tapered Gabel (konnte man eh schon sehen) noch ist das Steuerrohr tapered. Und für IS-Steuersätze ist der Rahmen dann auch nicht.

Was schreibt Poison da für einen Quatsch auf seiner Webseite? Ergo passt weder der gekaufte KCNC-Steuersatz noch der Acros, den Poison dafür anbietet.

Ein EC- oder ZS-Steuersatz sollte da richtig sein. Beim Zyankali 26'' listet Poison mit der Starrgabel den Acros AZX-213 ZS. Passen könnte also auch ein Acros AZ-44E oder der KCNC Kudos-Q1. Frag besser noch mal bei Poison nach.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (30. August 2018)

Danke für den präzisen Blick  ich rufe bei Poison heute mal an ..


----------



## Linipupini (30. August 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Was schreibt Poison da für einen Quatsch auf seiner Webseite?


Poison hat schon damals so und so angeboten! einfach nachfragen.
Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom Rahmen / Gabel anschaue ist das ein ganz normaler 44er semiintegrierter Steuersatz


----------



## kc85 (30. August 2018)

Von der Poison-Webseite zum Zyankali 27,5-Lady-Rahmen: "Das tapered Steuerrohr nimmt einen vollintegrierten (IS42 IS52) Steuersatz auf." 

Von wahlweise oder so und so steht da nix. Außerdem wird zum Rahmen ausschließlich ein Tapered-IS-Steuersatz angeboten (siehe auch Posting #2). Klingt für mich schon nach Quatsch in der Artikelbeschreibung und leichter Verwirrtheit seitens Poison. 

Mit einem der genannten ZS-Steuersätze sollte es aber klappen. 

kc85


----------



## Linipupini (30. August 2018)

Auch das steht in der Beschreibung zum Rahmen!!

"Das Poison Zyankali MTB ist eines unserer beliebtesten Modelle und hat schon viele Wandlungen und Entwicklungsprozesse durchlebt."

"Obwohl wir wie immer bestimmte, gängige Ausstattungen vorgeben, kann jedes Rad auch vollkommen individuell konfiguriert und auf alle persönlichen Wünsche eingestellt werden. Da wir aber auch aus Gründen der Übersicht nicht alle möglichen Komponenten und Konfigurationen online verfügbar machen können, stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich sowohl telefonisch als auch persönlich immer gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite."


----------



## Kwietsch (30. August 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Auch das steht in der Beschreibung zum Rahmen!!
> 
> "Das Poison Zyankali MTB ist eines unserer beliebtesten Modelle und hat schon viele Wandlungen und Entwicklungsprozesse durchlebt."
> 
> "Obwohl wir wie immer bestimmte, gängige Ausstattungen vorgeben, kann jedes Rad auch vollkommen individuell konfiguriert und auf alle persönlichen Wünsche eingestellt werden. Da wir aber auch aus Gründen der Übersicht nicht alle möglichen Komponenten und Konfigurationen online verfügbar machen können, stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich sowohl telefonisch als auch persönlich immer gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite."



Naja, hier geht es um Konfigurationen, die Rahmen selbst werden ja aber nicht individuell gebaut oder geändert.

Mein Zyankali 26 Zoll hat kein Tapered Steuerrohr und nimmt semiintegrierte Steuersätze.
Es ist aber auch schon älter.

Ist denn sicher, dass es sich um ein 27,5er handelt. Nicht, dass da versehentlich was altes in 26" kam.
Ich würde in Nickenich anrufen. Ist vermutlich das einfachste. Vielleicht auch je nach Info mal nach aktualisieren der Website fragen.

Gestern war ich noch da, hätte fragen können, wenn ich es gewusst hätte. Wohne paar Käffer weiter, komme aber in den nächsten Tagen nicht hin.


----------



## kc85 (30. August 2018)

Ob's ein 26er oder 27,5er ist, sollte sich an Hand der Kettenstrebenlänge sicher bestimmen lassen. Der 26er kommt auf 430mm, der 27,5er hat 445mm (soweit man den Angaben von Poison trauen kann). 

kc85


----------



## qwertl (3. September 2018)

Hi,

weil ich das so witzig finde, dass Poison offenbar die Lieferungen gerne mal durcheinander wirft. Habe kürzlich auch einen Poison Zyankali Rahmen in 26 Zoll bei eBay für meinen Sohn gekauft. Sollte ein Steuerrohr für 1 1/8 Zoll haben. Kam dann mit einem Tapered Steuerrohr. Nach einem Anruf haben wir einen aktuellen Zyankali identifiziert. Passt auch mit dem Produktbild zusammen. Poison hat mir dann einen Acros-Tapered (und einen Standard 1 1/8 ?) Steuersatz und einen Aufklebersatz gratis nachgeliefert. Top!!! Was fehlte war ein passender Reduzier-Gabelkonus, den ich dann bei Acros für 10€ nachbestellt habe. Service fand ich super!

Das Rad ist jetzt so grob fertig und hat quasi fast alle neuwertigen Teile von einem Copperhead3 mit Rahmenschaden implantiert bekommen.

Gruss T.

Ps.: Kurbel kürzen und ein kürzerer Vorbau stehen noch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (4. September 2018)

Unter der Annahme, das der Rahmen 27,5“ ist .. (dazu später mehr..)

Welchen Steuersatz empfiehlt ihr? 

Steuerrohr ist 43,6 bzw. 43,8, Gabel ist 30 bzw. 28,8
Dieser müsste passen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Comp-Press-Fit-ZS44-28-6-ZS44-30-Steuersatz-p28887/

Oder gibt es eine andere Empfehlung?
Einbau mit DIY- Mitteln (Gewindestanke/Karosseriescheiben) möglich ?


----------



## Linipupini (4. September 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Einbau mit DIY- Mitteln (Gewindestanke/Karosseriescheiben) möglich ?


Hör bitte auf mit so Billigheimer Methoden! Da sind schon einige Rahmen kollabiert, wenn nicht jetzt, dann aber später irgendwann.
Geh zum Örtlichen und lass dir das reinpressen.


----------



## kc85 (4. September 2018)

Ich würde es, wenn da die Routine und das passende Werkzeug fehlen, auch machen lassen.

Ist allemal billiger als ein geschrotteter Rahmen.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (4. September 2018)

Das beantwortet die Fragen nach dem WIE (und damit hab ich kein Problem) 

Bleibt Empfehlung nach welcher Steuersatz ... leicht (!) , preiswert und gut (!)


----------



## kc85 (4. September 2018)

Wenn dir 30g weniger und etwas Farbe den doppelten Preis vom genannten Ritchey wert sind, dann würde ich den KCNC Kudos Q1 nehmen.

kc85


----------



## Ahija (5. September 2018)

Habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit den CaneCreek Steuersätzen gemacht. Haltbarkeit bei 0 Pflege (außer ner dicken Fettpackung beim Einbau) echt sehr zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (8. September 2018)

Bremsscheiben ...

Geplant waren .. 180mm hinten und 160mm vorne. 

Ist es ok vorne und hinten 160mm zu fahren, oder ist das von de Bremskraftverteilung nicht zweckmäßig? Vorteil.. ich bräuchte nur ein Ersatzteil im Keller liegen zu haben .. und ich bräuchte keinen Adapter für hinten auf 180mm


----------



## zr0wrk (8. September 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Ist es ok vorne und hinten 160mm zu fahren, oder ist das von de Bremskraftverteilung nicht zweckmäßig?


Ich würde das auf jeden Fall erst mal probieren. Wenn die 160er dann vorne nicht ausreicht (was ich nicht glaube), kannst du immer noch umrüsten.


----------



## kc85 (8. September 2018)

160/160 sollte locker ausreichen.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (9. September 2018)

Der Rahmen .. ist schon speziell ..

Geplant war ein Racktime Gepäckträger mit integriertem Licht ...

Aber .. die Befestigung .. ist nicht Höhe Schaltauge ..wie bei „normalen“ Rahmen ..sondern ca.10cm höher ...

Zumindest der geplante Träger dürfte etwas ... zu hoch werden :-(

Vielleicht passt ja ein 20“ Träger ;-)


----------



## kc85 (10. September 2018)

Ich würde einen Träger für 20'' oder 24'' versuchen (z.B. Racktime Foldit Fix) und ggf. statt Nutzung der Öse die Montage unterm Schnellspanner in Erwägung ziehen.

Die Maße der verschiedenen Träger: Technische Zeichnung

Ist der Rahmen nun eigentlich ein 27,5er?

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (10. September 2018)

Laut Poison ... ja 

Leider ist mein Laufradsatz immer noch nicht da ... demnach folgt die endgültige Bestätigung ...bald

Einen 24er Gepäckträger kann ich für Trstzwecke „plündern“. Montage am Schnellspanner .... das muss ich mir mal anschauen...Direktmontage ..oder mittels Adapter ?


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (13. September 2018)

Der Laufradsatz ist da ... Und der Rahmen ist 27.5“. Steuersatz
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Comp-Press-Fit-ZS44-28-6-ZS44-30-Steuersatz-p28887/
ist auch eingetroffen,so dass der Rahmen & Gabel zum einpressen kann..

Gemessene Gewichte ergänze ich im Eingangspost .. nur so viel .. die angepeilten 10.5kg werden nicht erreicht.. (inkl. Nabendynamo ..430g) es sei denn .. ich messe wie die Hersteller ohne Pedale und/oder ich finde noch ein sehr leichtes 4-Kant-Innenlager in passender Größe.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (18. September 2018)

Es geht (zu) langsam ;-) 
Hintergrund ist dass der Teilevorrat nicht vorhanden ist ... 

das Vorserrad (Nabendynamo) hat Centerlock... Schaltwerk zwar einen Bowdenzug aber keine Hülle ... die Sattelstütze ist noch in China 

Derzeit bremst mich das Einschlagwerkzeug Gabelkralle aus... gestern früh noch bei Hibike verfügbar ..abends nicht mehr :-( ... zum freundlichen dafür .. muss auch nicht sein ...

Ich hoffe, dass heute das Innenlager kommt..dann kann es wenigstens dort weitergehen...


----------



## zr0wrk (18. September 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Derzeit bremst mich das Einschlagwerkzeug Gabelkralle aus.


Du wirst doch eine Kralle ohne Spezialwerkzeug einschlagen können.


----------



## timor1975 (18. September 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Du wirst doch eine Kralle ohne Spezialwerkzeug einschlagen können.



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ist wirklich Geldverschwendung und nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (18. September 2018)

Alternativ: Die Kralle kloppt mir mein Radladen um die Ecke immer für lau rein. Einfach mal fragen. 

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (18. September 2018)

Ich kann sie ohne Werkzeug zumindest schief einschlagen ;-) ob ich es gerade kann .. gute Frage


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (18. September 2018)

Mein Laden um die Ecke .. nutzt Arbeitseinheiten ... 

Was auch ok ist .. ich arbeite ja auch nicht umsonst


----------



## Linipupini (21. September 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Derzeit bremst mich das Einschlagwerkzeug Gabelkralle aus... gestern früh noch bei Hibike verfügbar ..abends nicht mehr :-( ... zum freundlichen dafür .. muss auch nicht sein ...


Die Aheadkralle kannst du einfach mit nem Gewindestab und ner Unterlegscheibe und Mutter von unten einziehen!
Sprich, Kralle oben auflegen, Gewindestange eindrehen, Unterlegscheibe und Mutter von unten dagegen und eindrehen bis die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht ist


----------



## timor1975 (21. September 2018)

...oder einfach reinkloppen! Ollen Schraubendreher umdrehen und mit dem Griff auf der Kralle einschlagen. Selbst wenn es etwas schief ist, kann man es noch korrigieren. Nur nicht gleich zu tief einschlagen!

Hat immer geklappt und ich habe mir noch nie einen Kopp gemacht. Kann ja nichts passieren!


----------



## Ahija (22. September 2018)

Die letzte Kralle hab ich mit dem Pflastersteinhammer eingeschlagen. Also.. mit einem Pflasterstein.
Fährt seit mehreren tausend kilometern problemfrei.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (22. September 2018)

Ich hab auch schon auf dem Hinterhof ein Radlager vom Mini gewechselt ... gut 400km entfernt von zu Hause und möglichen benötigten Teilen .. aber zurück zum Thema... 

10.45kg ! Inkl. Pedale und Nabendynamo

Herstellerangabe wäre 10.15kg (ohne Pedale)

Es folgen Schutzbleche, Licht und Gepäckträger (ich erinnere an den Anwendugsfall ... Alttagsrad auch zur Schule) dann gibt es auch Fotos


----------



## kc85 (22. September 2018)

Klingt doch ganz brauchbar. 

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (26. September 2018)

Bremse vorne schleift (kein Seitenschlag)

Irgendetwas übersehe ich ..
Laufrad mit SON Nabendynamo.. 

Erstmontage lief problemlos... es hat nix geschliffen...

Dann habe ich das Laufrad gelöst um den Nabendynamo so zu verdrehen, dass die elektrischen Anschlüsse günstiger positioniert sind. Gleichzeitig hab ich den Schnellspanner gegen einen  Sicherheitsverschluss getauscht.
Konsequenz: Bremsscheibe schleift die ganzen 360 Grad 

Lösen und neu justieren des Bremssattels liefert keine Abhilfe. Ich beobachte sogar, dass sich der Sattel beim Anziehen / Festziehen der oberen Schraube trotz angezogener Handbremse leicht verschiebt...

Ich werde die Tage auf „alt“ Zurückbauen.. Nabendynamo Verdrehen und Spanner wechseln wobei mir keine Erklärung für das „warum“ einfällt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosters (26. September 2018)

Wechsel erstmal nur den Spanner vielleicht ist das ja schon das Problem.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (26. September 2018)

Zu den Gewichten ;-)

Ich war bei 10.15kg ohne Pedale.. der SON Nabendynamo Centerlock wird mit 430g angegeben.. ich hab noch eine Kania Vorderradnabe hier liegen mit 108g.. demnach „unnötige“ 322g

Demnach wäre ich ohne Licht ..bei 9.8kg... das ist ok! Etwas Gewicht hab ich bei den Bremsen liegengelassen

BR M 315 als Set mit gewogenen 648g. Dagegen das Deore Set 548g.. satte 100g ;-) (für 54€.. Unterschied)

Das 27.5“ Rad ist nur 25€ teurer geworden ..als das Kania 26 (ebenfalls in Wunschfarbe und mit Nabendynamo ab Werk).


----------



## kc85 (26. September 2018)

Gibts auch Bilder?

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (27. September 2018)

Ehhhm ..am Wochenende ...
- Bremse vorne schleift noch
- Verkabelung Licht fertigstellen


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. September 2018)

Das Rad ist fertig..






Wie dargestellt 12,02kg und damit etwas leichter als der Vorgänger in gleicher Ausstattung (1/3 des Körpergewichtes)

Sattel (Komfort) und Gepäckträger war Wunsch der Tochter.. ebenso Lenkerhöhe (für Stadtverkehr ok). Vorbau kann noch mitwachsen. Ständer wird noch getauscht, ebenso die Achsbefestigung des Gepäckträgers..

Tochter zufrieden, Papa zufrieden .. Sohn zufrieden (der auf das 26er Kania wechselt)


----------



## kc85 (1. Oktober 2018)

Sieht doch recht schick und alltagstauglich aus.

Nur der Gepäckträger bzw. dessen Montage will mir irgendwie (noch) gar nicht gefallen. Und den Spacerturm könnte man auch mit einem steileren Vorbau + Lenker mit mehr Rise noch etwas reduzieren. Optisch wäre vielleicht auch ein konisch auslaufendes Steuersatz-Oberteil oder zumindest ein konischer unterster Spacer (z.B.: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Spacer-Kunststoff-15-mm-konisch-p34676/) schöner, zwecks weicherem optischen Übergang vom Steuerrohr her.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (1. Oktober 2018)

Konischer Spacer .... macht Sinn 

Auch ein Vorbau mit Winkel ..allerdings war das Ziel zunächst recht kompakt zu bleiben ..

Allerdings.. muss ich den Rahmen noch mal vermessen..kommt mir insgesamt „klein“ vor ..war ja Rahmengrösse 43cm..

Gepäckträger.. auch hier war die Rahmenbeschreibung ... „einfallsreich“. Montiert mit einem Adapterblech. Ähnlich diesem:
https://www.hibike.de/tubus-schnell...f29e986ceafc62e3088bbce6aee6d241#var_86650004

Schön ? Nö .. ;-) aber ..


----------



## kc85 (1. Oktober 2018)

Ist das daneben das Kania/Pyro 26 in Large?

Beim 26 Large gibt Pyro 457mm von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr an. Da die Rohre beider Rahmen etwa gleich lang ausschauen, sollte das schon ein 43cm-Poison-Rahmen sein (auch wenn das mal wieder gar nicht mit der Poison-Maßtabelle und der dort anscheinend verwendeten Meßmethode korrespondiert). 

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (2. Oktober 2018)

Nein ..es ist das Kania Medium

Ich werde mal ein Vergleichsfoto mit dem large machen..

Und eines mit einem Zollstock (bitte keine Kommentare, dass das Ding Gliedermassstab heißt)


----------



## kc85 (2. Oktober 2018)

Beim 26 Medium hat das Sitzrohr bis zur Kante 39,4cm.

Beim Poison bleibt mal wieder die Frage, wie die Angabe 43cm beim Sattelrohr gemessen und gemein ist:






Wenn man der Skizze trauen kann, wird das Sattelrohr (A) virtuell bis auf Höhe Oberrohr horizontal (B) verlängert angegeben. Da kommt bei der Rahmenform vom Women-Modell effektiv natürlich ein massiv kürzeres Sattelrohr bei raus.

Um die Rahmengröße zu bestimmen, ist wohl die Messung von Oberrohr direkt die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit.

kc85


----------



## Hille2001 (2. Oktober 2018)

die Skizzen sind doch echt alle schlecht gemacht
können die nicht einfach ne Überstandshöhe angeben , das mit wichtigste Maß bei Kindern finde ich
da kann man in etwa mutmaßen +-2cm vielleicht


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (21. Oktober 2018)

Den Vorbau hab ich noch mal geändert ...

Der konische Spacer von Ritchey ist von der Qualität eher ..... Durchschnitt
Ingesamt mit dem 70mm /30Grad Vorbau optisch viel stimmiger.


----------



## kc85 (21. Oktober 2018)

Sieht doch gleich viel besser aus. 

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (21. Oktober 2018)

+1 ;-) auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. Dezember 2019)

Mehr als 1 Jahr danach ...

Meine Tochter liebt das Rad immer noch .. und auch meine Frau meint.. das Rad der Tochter läuft viel besser als Ihres ...


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (21. März 2021)

Tochter ist immer noch zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. April 2021)

echt schönes Rad was du da jetzt verkaufst! und 600e finde ich mehr als fair!


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (13. April 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> echt schönes Rad was du da jetzt verkaufst! und 600e finde ich mehr als fair!


Es wird das Kania verkauft .. nicht das Zyankali

das Zyankali hat gerade einen etwas längeren Vorbau bekommen .. und ist in Benutzung...

Kinder wachsen ... und wachsen


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (12. September 2021)

Es hat sich was getan …


Ein q100cst 250W Motor wurde in eine DT Swiss Felge mit Sapim Strong Speichen eingespeicht (und vom Örtlichen zentriert).

Dazu einen Bottle Type Akku (6.8 Ah), der Controller sitzt unter dem Akku im Halter. KT LCD 4 Display.


Macht 15.7kg elektrifiziert …  mit Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger, Ständer ..und Pedalen 

Eine leichte Basis macht auch elektrifiziert Spaß und kann von der mittlerweile 15jährigen Tochter noch in den Keller getragen werden.


----------

